# City of the Dead: A Zombie Apocalypse (Recruiting?)



## Kaodi (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been thinking about running something for a while, particular something inspired by Kingmaker. However... If I do end up running this game, it is not going to be using the Kingmaker rules.

Here is what I am thinking. Actually, before I say what I am thinking, I encourage you to look for a pair of games on Kongregate: Play free games online called Rebuild and Rebuild 2, which focus on a group of survivors in a zombie infested town that retake it block by block. This is sort of what I am thinking about for this game, or rather it is part of the inspiration at least.

As for the setting of the game: As far as you can guess the entire world has been enveloped by a plague of zombies. The plague is so terrible in fact that the gods of this world have abandoned hope of saving it and have turned their gaze elsewhere entirely. Your group of survivors find themselves almost smack in the middle of a sprawling metropolis. Escape into the wilderness holds little promise, as the animals have succumb to the plague as well, thus while the city is infested, it at least offers hiding places, walls, and some supplies. Most wildlife is of the sort we would be familiar with. Extraordinary creatures are often few and far between, and are commonly unique. Who knows if any still live.

As for character creation...

Everyone must be human. Other races may exist, but if they do, they do not exist here. I am not sure whether I will even introduce other humanoids. 
Abilities are derived using 10 points. Zombie apocalypses, after all, are about survivors and attrition, not epic heroes. As well, you may choose to have one ability score be 8 or 9, but the rest must be 10 or higher.

Classes allowed are the alchemist, barbarian, cavalier, fighter, magus, monk, rogue, and wizard. Others may become available later on. The main thing here is in addition to divine power being severely curtailed, I do not want there to be any classes that get spells known automatically, or be able to cast spontaneously. In fact, one change for alchemist, magus, and wizard is that they do not gain new spells known automatically at level up. Spells should feel like a valuable treasure in this game. Also, any spells you have in the beginning should come from the Core Rulebook and the Advanced Player's Guide. And do not take Eschew Materials.

I ask that for this game you only use material found the actual Pathfinder Reference Document found on Paizo's website.

New characters start at level 1. That goes for replacement characters as well.  

In terms of equipment... It should be sparse. Characters are assumed to have been surviving here for a while before the game starts, so potentially have had access to a lot of free stuff. However, they are also assumed to have survived by having been speedy and mobile. So rule number one is that whatever equipment a new character has must constitute no more than a light load or reduce their speed below 30 ft. No magical or masterwork items, and you may have no " combat gear " type items (edit: meaning expendables found under special substances and items), nor anything that helps healing. And no food. Otherwise, I think it is pretty much free game, though if I think anyone has stuff that feels inappropriate I may ask them to change it. Basically you should be equipped as if you lived on the run in a Hell hole where there were no supplies and no hope,  .

Lastly... I only want people who can commit to posting at bare minimum once every two days, and I would prefer once a day. Four to six people is probably about the size I will take, though it may be more or less depending on how much I like or dislike the character proposals.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 29, 2011)

Usually when someone posts a Pathfinder game, it takes about thirty seconds for someone to show interest in it. I can take the hint. I guess this concept is a flop. Oh well.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2011)

Hee.

It's been one day, man. And a weekend at that.

Patience.

Or not. Your choice, of course.

I'd totally jump at it, but I think I'm at (maybe even a teensy bit over) my limit as far as new games go. 

Good luck! Don't give up!


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2011)

I suppose I could give it until the end of Monday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Usually when someone posts a Pathfinder game, it takes about thirty seconds for someone to show interest in it. I can take the hint. I guess this concept is a flop. Oh well.



Actually I'm not interested in the usual Pathfinder games. I dislike the Christmas tree effect, higher starting level (and item shopping) and caster supremacy as well as rolling abilities.

But your game dodges most of my issues (still don't like the skill system) and I love zombie games!

So you have me, if you want, most probably with a fighter.

Do you allow archetypes from the APG?

BTW: If you don't get enough interest, you should maybe try another system. Could well be that 'true' Pathfinder fans don't like underdog survival stories.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2011)

Any archetype in the PRD should be fine.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 30, 2011)

Firstly I would like to say I am interested in this game because I am a huge fan of killing zombies.

Now to the reason for the lack of interest...this could be directly contributed to the restrictions you have placed on the game itself. A point buy of 10 is very very low and no combat gear? The first thing I would do is hit the guard houses taking any weapons, armor, and/or other usful equipment. Now if your intentions are to play this out IC thats fine. I'll watch this thread see what comes of it.

What I intend to play, when and if this game sees the light of day, is a rogue.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

> Now if your intentions are to play this out IC thats fine.



I'm assuming this. 10 is maybe a bit low, but that will make standard zombies just more challenging. Effectively the same as more points and the advanced template on everything.

What about tools that work as improvised weapons? I was pondering being a town's blacksmith apprentice.

Edit: And welcome to this community, Damage Inc.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> 10 is maybe a bit low, but that will make standard zombies just more challenging.




This is very true.



Walking Dad said:


> What about tools that work as improvised weapons? I was pondering being a town's blacksmith apprentice.




I was thinking this as well. The spade could be used as a handaxe and a blacsmith's hammer could be a throwing hammer or light mace.



Walking Dad said:


> And welcome to this community, Damage Inc.




Thank you and hope to have many games here.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I have perhaps been a little ambiguous with the " no combat gear " thing. I mistakenly assumed that everyone would immediately understand how Pathfinder stat blocks are often presented. By " combat gear " I meant things like alchemist's fire, antitoxin, holy water, tanglefoot bags, et cetera. Most of that stuff is found under " Special Substances and Items " in the equipment lists. I do not intend for you to have to start fighting zombies with improvised weapons,  . Though if you want to, I could reconsider,  .


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 30, 2011)

Would I be able to use the Knife Master variant?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure. 

Anyway, here is an example of a character. I did full stats, but the equipment tab is probably what will be most informative,  . You will notice that even for a reasonaby strong guy his equipment list is pretty sparse. He could have chosen lighter armour and clothing, not taken a grappling hook and rope, and maybe done without the bedroll. Decisions, decisions,  .


[sblock=Fearless Zombie Killer]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Barbarian
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: Those Bastards Abandoned Us![/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15
DEX: 12
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 08
CHA: 12[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 15 = [1d12=12] + 2 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Barbarian)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: -1 = +0 (base) - 1 (WILL)
Speed: 40 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Greatsword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 2d6+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Str [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Fast Movement, Rage 6 rounds/day[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Power Attack
Human Bonus- Cleave

Traits:
a) Highlander
b) Anatomist[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 05 = [4 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -2

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+03 =  Acrobatics          +01    +01   +3  +00   -2   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Climb               +02    +01   +3  +00   -2   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Diplomacy           +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
-01 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Heal                -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Intimidate          +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+03 =  Perception          -01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Perform:_____       +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-01 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
-01 =  Sense Motive        -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Stealth             +01    +01   +3  +01   -2   DEX
+03 =  Survival            -01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Chain Shirt		           25 lbs.
Great Sword			    8 lbs.
Dagger				    1 lb.
Explorer's Outfit		    8 lbs.
Backpack			    2 lbs.
Bedroll				    5 lbs.
Flint & Steel
Grappling Hook			    4 lbs.
50 ft. Silk Rope		    5 lbs.
Waterskin			    4 lbs.
Whetstone			    1 lb.


Total weight carried: 63 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp Gems: 0

Carrying Capacity:
light- 66
medium- 133
heavy- 200[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 31
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Grey
Skin Color: Tan
Appearance: Dishevelled
Demeanor: Fearless[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Enjoys killing zombies in his spare time. All of his time is spare time.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 30, 2011)

You don't have a blank one?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2011)

This stat block is ruthlessly swiped from HolyMan. It can be a bit of a pain in the ass to fill out, but it is comprehensive.

[sblock=Characters Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:
Class:
Level: 1
Alignment:
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:
DEX:
CON:
INT:
WIS:
CHA:[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 00 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a)
b) [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 00 = [0 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you want the character posts here or do you want to create a RG?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2011)

Just in the thread for now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2011)

The equipment and skill sections of this sheet was one of the things that drove me away from playing more Pathfinder 

But I will manage


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea, how do you get the code to line everything up all nice and neat?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2011)

The CODE is needed that spaces don't get deleted. For editing I use a font where all letters have the same size, like Courier New.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2011)

The easiest way is to copy paste it into an rtf file, get it all to line up in there, then copy paste it back into a message. Believe me, I had this exact same problem when I first enjountered it,  .


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2011)

Just some basic thoughts.

Will do details and formatting later.

(Two-Handed) Fighter 1

Str 14 (5)
Dex 13 (3)
Con 12 (2)
Int 10 (0)
Wis 12 (2)
Cha 8 (-2)

Feats:
Human: Dodge
Level 1: Cleave
Fighter 1: Power Attack

Traits:
Reactionary
Indomitable Faith

Skills:
Climb
Craft: Weapon smith
Survival


----------



## Damage Inc. (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll try that then WD and see what happens. Maybe in Word Pad or something.

[sblock=Joseph Moar]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue (Knife Master)
Level: 1
Alignment: 
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 8 (-1)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8=10] + 1 (CON) + 1 (Rogue)
AC: 16 = 10 + 3 (Studded Leather) + 3 (DEX)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (Studded Leather)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Rogue)
CMB: +1 = +1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +0 (Base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (Base) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +0 (Base) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 0/DR
Spell Resistance: 0/SR
Spell Failure: 15%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger(Melee): +3/+1 = +0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG = 1d4+1(S), SA +1d8+1, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(Melee): +3/+1 = +0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG = 1d4+1(S), SA +1d8+1, CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat: Humans one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Sneak Attack: Deal an additional xd8 damage whenever the target is denied their Dexterity bonus to AC or when the rogue has combat advantage.
　
Hidden Blade: A knife master adds 1/2 their level on Sleight of Hand checks made to conceal a light blade. This ability replaces trapfinding.
　
Sneak Stab: All sneak attack damage made with daggers and similar weapons deal an additional d8 of damage, instead of the normal d6.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human Bonus- Weapon Finesse
1st lvl- Two-Weapon Fighting
Traits:
a)Blade of The Society: +1 trait bonus on sneak attacks.
b)River Rat: +1 to on damage made with daggers and +1 on Swim checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 09 = [8 (Rogue) + 00 (INT) +1 (Skilled)] x 01 (LvL)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -1
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
[FONT=Courier New]Total Stat Rank CS Misc ACP[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Acrobatics +00 +00 +0 +00 -1 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Appraise +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Bluff +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Climb +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Craft:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Diplomacy +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Disable Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Disguise +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Escape Artist +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Fly +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Handle Animal^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Heal +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Intimidate +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Arcana^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Dungeoneering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Engineering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Geography^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:History^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Local^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Nature^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Nobility^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Planes^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Religion^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Linguistics^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Perception +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Perform:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Profession^:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Ride +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Sense Motive +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Sleight of Hand^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Spellcraft^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Stealth +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Survival +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Swim +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Use Magic Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[FONT=Courier New]Equipment Cost Weight[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Total weight carried:[/FONT]
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:
Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 143
Hair Color: Dirty Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Pale
Appearance: Dirty and unkempt.
Demeanor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this still going ahead.If so, can I step in with a Magus (Kensai Master)


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes x2. 

Also, Damage Inc. : Looks good so far for the most part, but I do not believe that the Pathfinder Society traits are included in the PRD here: Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document .

If they are, and I have missed them, perhaps you could point out where they are, as the regular traits are under Advanced Player's Guide --> New Rules .


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

Are my above mechanical choices fine? If yes, I will start the math work.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2011)

I do not believe Carefully Hidden is in the PRD. d20psrd.com tells me it is from Taldor: Echoes of Glory, whereas characters are mostly supposed to be made up from stuff from Core Rulebook, APG, UM, and UC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, I changed the trait (the new one also provides more role-playing opportunities). Rest is fine?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2011)

[sblock="Fingus Mcgarson"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Magus - Kansai Archetype (1)
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages:  Common, ?, ?, ?
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
DEX 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CON 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
INT 16 (+3) [base 14] {5 pts}
WIS 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
CHA 08 (-1) [base 08] {-2 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d8=8] + 0 (CON) + 3 (Toughness) + 1 (Favoured Class)
AC: 12/13 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 2 [DEX]/(+ 1 (Canny Defence)
Touch: 12/13 = 10 + 2 [DEX]/(+ 1 (Canny Defence)
Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +3 = +2 [DEX] +1 [Reactionary Trait]
BAB: +0 = +0 (Magus)
CMB: +1 = +1 (STR) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 13 = 10 +1 (STR) +2 (DEX) +0 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +2 [base] + 0 [CON]
Reflex: +2 = +0 [base] + 2 [DEX]
Will: +2 = +2 [base] + 0 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Crossbow, Heavy +2 = +0 [BAB] +2 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d10, 19-20x2, 120 ft. [Range]
Sword, Bastard (One-handed) +2 = +0 [BAB] +1 [STR] +1 [Weapon Focus] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d10+1, 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 INT
Bonus Feat
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Magus:
Arcane Pool: 5 = 1 (Class) + 3 (INT) + 2 (Extra Arcane Pool feat)
Cantrips
Spell Combat

Kenasai:
Canny Defense
Diminished Spellcasting
Weapon Focus - Bastard Sword
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Class Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Bastard Sword

Feats:
1st Level: Extra Arcane Pool 
Human Bonus: Toughness

Traits:
Focused Mind
Reactionary[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 5 = [2 (class) +3 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: -0
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+02 =  Acrobatics             +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+03 =  Appraise               +03    +00   +0  +00       INT
-01 =  Bluff                  -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+05 =  Climb                  +01    +01   +3  +00   -0  STR
+03 =  Craft (Untrained)      +03    +00   +0  +00       INT
-01 =  Diplomacy              -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
-01 =  Disguise               -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+02 =  Escape Artist          +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+02 =  Fly                    +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+00 =  Heal                   +00    +00   +0  +00       WIS
-01 =  Intimidate             -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+07 =  Knowledge (Arcana)^    +03    +01   +3  +00       INT
+01 =  Perception             +00    +01   +0  +00       WIS
-01 =  Perform (Untrained)    -01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+02 =  Ride                   +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive           +00    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+07 =  Spellcraft^            +03    +01   +3  +00       INT
+02 =  Stealth                +02    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+00 =  Survival               +00    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+01 =  Swim                   +01    +00   +0  +00   -0  STR
+03 =  Use Magic Device^      -01    +01   +3  +00       CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Backpack                                        2lbs
- Grappling Hook                                4lbs
- Lantern (Bullseye)                            3lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                            1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                            1lbs
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                            5lbs
- Spellbook (Wizard's/Blank)                    3lbs
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                            1lbs
Crossbow, Heavy                                 8lbs
Traveler's Outfit                               5lbs
Pouch (Belt)                                    0.5lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                               0lbs
- Twine (50 ft.)                                0.5lbs
- Whetstone                                     1lbs
Spell Component Pouch                           2lbs
Sword, Bastard                                  6lbs
Total weight carried: 38 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 43lbs
Medium: 44 to 86lbs
Heavy: 87 to 130lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 0
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color:  Brown
Skin Color: Pale
Apperance: [/sblock]
[sblock=Spellbook]*Magus Level 0:* Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Spark

*Magus Level 1:* Chill Touch, Color Spray, Grease, Obscuring Mist, Shocking Grasp, True Strike[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Acryinton and Stanley were a pair of retired adventurers, an arch mage and weapon master, who lived in a ramshackled cottage at the edge of town. At first they were content to potter around their cottage, refining their skills but eventually they got bored. They then decided to see if they could train someone to be combine the skill of both a mage and a sword master such that he could use both simultaneously.

They choose a 10 year old orphan called Fingus Mcgarson. At the time Fingus was barely surviving by begging and was delighted at his lucky break. he was less pleased at the exhaustive regimen to which he was subjected. However he stuck to too it and had just finished his initial training when the apocalypse struck. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll look over the traits and pick a new one.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks good so far, Walking Dad and ghostcat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2011)

work in progress

[sblock=Barkley]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter (Two Handed)
Level: 1
Alignment: lawful neutral
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 13 (+1)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 08 (-1)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d10=10] + 1 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +3 = +1 (DEX) + 2 (trait)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Fighter)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +0 (base) + 1 (WILL) + 1 (trait)
Speed: 30ft
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Greatsword(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 0 (misc)/ DMG = 2d6+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human: Dodge
Level 1: Cleave
Fighter 1: Power Attack

Traits:
Reactionary
Indomitable Faith[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 03 = [2 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 01 (Race) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01
ACP: -2

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
[FONT=Courier New]Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +01   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft: weaponsmith  +00    +01   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +00    +01   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Chain Shirt                   25 lbs.
Great Sword                8 lbs.
Dagger                    1 lb.
Explorer's Outfit            8 lbs.
Backpack                2 lbs.
Bedroll                    5 lbs.
Flint & Steel
Grappling Hook                4 lbs.
50 ft. Silk Rope            5 lbs.
Waterskin                4 lbs.
Whetstone                1 lb.


Total weight carried: 63 lbs.
```
Treasure: 0 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp Gems: 0

Carrying Capacity:
light- 76
medium- 153
heavy- 230[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender: male
Age: 19
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light tan
Appearance: rugged
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 4, 2011)

hey are you guys still recruiting for this game? if so im totally interested


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll flesh out his skills in the next day or two. Also I'm in the process of moving but I'm still very much down for this game.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 6, 2011)

well this is what i got so far  let me know if something is not right and i shall do my best to fix it! [sblock=Kelly]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:Human
Class:Rouge
Level: 1
Alignment:Lawful Evil
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:10
DEX:16
CON:12
INT:12
WIS:8
CHA:13[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8=8] + 1 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 1 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + 1(misc)
AC Flatfooted: 11 = 10 + 1 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +5 = +3 (DEX) + 2 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (DEX)
Will: -0 = +0 (base) + -1 (WILL)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction:n/a
Spell Resistance:n/a
Spell Failure:n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]

Longbow(Ranged): +3 = +0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d8, CRIT x3
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Sneak attack 1d6
Accuracy[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-Point Blank Shot
Human Dodge

Traits:
a)Exile
b)Anatomist [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 10 = [8 (class) + 1 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+7 =  Acrobatics          +3    +1   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+5 =  Appraise            +1    +1   +3  +00        INT
+5 =  Bluff               +1    +1   +3  +00        CHA
+4 =  Climb               +00    +1   +3  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+7 =  Disable Device^     +3    +1   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+5 =  Disguise            +1    +1   +3  +00        CHA
+7 =  Escape Artist       +3    +1   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+5 =  Know:Local^         +1    +1   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+7 =  Sleight of Hand^    +3    +1   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+7 =  Stealth             +3    +1   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
(60) Arrows                    3gp   9
Longbow                        75gp   3
Padded armour                 5gp    10
Backpack                        2gp     2
Blanket, winter                 5sp    3
Grappling Hook                  1gp    4
Pouch, Belt                      1gp     1/2                        

Total weight carried:31.5
```
Treasure: 152gp, 50sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-33
medium-34-66
heavy-67-100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:Medium
Gender:Female
Age:20
Height:4 ft 5 in
Weight:85
Hair Color:Red
Eye Color:Green
Skin Color:fair
Appearance: Rugged (eye patch over and right eye)
Demeanor:Cold [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Was initially surviving alone when the zombie outbreak hit.  When attempting to group up with others before this group, kelly was instead attacked and almost killed, where she lost her right eye. Before the zombies hit kelly was housewife who spent her spare time practicing archery, but when the outbreak hit she was forced to kill her husband. [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll flesh the rest of my rogue out soon. I am currently in the middle of moving and will not have my internet up and running in the new location until Monday night. Also I think I am going to create either a fighter with a polearm for some better battlefield control or a cavalier, for the same reason. When I post them they'll be fully fleshed out. 

So have a great weekend and I will for sure be back Monday night.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2011)

Alright, Damage.

Ruik --> What is the " Exile " trait? Not only do I not see it in the PRD, I cannot even find it in the bigger list at the d20PSRD. You will have to choose another from: Advanced New Rules


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Alright, Damage.
> 
> Ruik --> What is the " Exile " trait? Not only do I not see it in the PRD, I cannot even find it in the bigger list at the d20PSRD. You will have to choose another from: Advanced New Rules




it actually is there under the campaign traits section, unless of course i missed something where thats not allowed/it conflicts with my character then of course ill have another one picked just let me know.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, I see it now. Odd that I missed it; maybe I glossed over that section too quickly. I suppose it is alright. No different from Reactionary, anyway.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright I am back and my internet is as good as gold. I'll flesh the fighter out and see how he looks.

[sblock=Dante Moar]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Alignment: 
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 8 (-1)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d10=10] + 1 (CON) + 1 (Fighter)
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (Hide) + 1 (DEX)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 4 (Hide)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Fighter)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (Base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (Base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +0 (Base) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 20 ft. (30 ft.)
Damage Reduction: 0/DR
Spell Resistance: 0/SR
Spell Failure: 20%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Glaive(Melee): +5/+4* = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) +1 (WF)/DMG = 1d10+3/+6*(S), Crit x3, *Power Attack
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat: Humans one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human Bonus- Power Attack: Trade to hit for damage.
Fighter Bonus- Pushing Assault: Push enemy if using a two-handed weapon.
1st lvl- Weapon Focus (Glaive): +1 to all attacks with selected weapon.
Traits:
a)Poverty-Stricken: +1 to Survival checks and Survival is a class skill.
b)Eyes and Ears of the City: +1 to Perception checks and Pereption is a class skill.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 03 = [2 (Fighter) + 00 (INT) +1 (Skilled)] x 01 (LvL)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -1
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
[FONT=Courier New]Total Stat Rank CS Misc ACP[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Acrobatics +00 +00 +0 +00 -3 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Appraise +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Bluff +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+05 = Climb +03 +01 +3 +00 -3 STR[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Craft:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Diplomacy +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Disable Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -3 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Disguise +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Escape Artist +00 +00 +0 +00 -3 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Fly +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Handle Animal^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Heal +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Intimidate +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Arcana^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Dungeoneering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Engineering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Geography^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:History^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Local^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Nature^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Nobility^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Planes^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Know:Religion^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Linguistics^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+06 = Perception +01 +01 +3 +01 WIS *Eyes and Ears of the City[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Perform:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Profession^:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Ride +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Sense Motive +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Sleight of Hand^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -3 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Spellcraft^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Stealth +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+06 = Survival +01 +01 +3 +01 WIS *Poverty-Stricken[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+00 = Swim +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]+na = Use Magic Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[FONT=Courier New]Equipment Cost Weight[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Total weight carried:[/FONT]
```
Treasure: 00gp, 00sp, 00cp Gems:
Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 162
Hair Color: Dirty Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Pale
Appearance: Dirty and unkempt.
Demeanor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]

There we go.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 7, 2011)

I think hide armour reduces your speed. Just saying. If you mean hide shirt, I do not think it was ever technically put into the Pathfinder rules. It was just in Rise of the Runelords.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 8, 2011)

Yea it counts as medium armor and reduces movement, just forgot to change it on the character sheet, but I took care of it.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 8, 2011)

Err, rather, what I meant was that I believe I said at the beginning that one of the rules was that characters are not supposed to have reduced speeds at the beginning of the game. Later on, maybe even not that long later on, but not at the beginning.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2011)

I've added *Known Spells* and a *Background* to my Character Sheet


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2011)

Rogues' Gallery posted here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ie-apocalypse-rogues-gallery.html#post5727897


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2011)

A couple of things: 

Kelly's skills chart has +1 for favoured class, but should list that +1 under miscellaneous. Otherwise it appears she is using a favoured class bonus for HP and Skill Points, rather than just HP. Also, you should complete the chart for skills you did not have ranks in but have ability bonuses/penalties to. As well, you should probably not worry about having any money. It is not really worth anything, and adds an extra 4 lbs. to your character that you have not accounted for. And lastly, are you just wearing padded armour and no other clothing?

Dante also needs to fix skill bonus for skills he has no ranks in. And add some equipment in, unless you enjoy fighting barehanded,  . 

Fingus might want to consider spelling his name with an extra capital: McGarson. Unless of course you used a lower case letter intentionally. Just saying. It appears you are carrying 44 lbs total, whereas you list total as 38.

Barkley could use the same polishing of his skills. Otherwise looks good, with just the AC needing fixing.

Anyway, if Damage Inc. can get his equipment up soon, we can maybe get this thing going.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2011)

I make it 43 not 44 Ilbs. The extra 5 being his outfit. I thought that worn clothes were _free_ but that may just be in 3e.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 16, 2011)

I added my equipment and got the weights in. If you think he's redy to start I'm ready to roll straight into it.


----------



## TheOmnibusDriver (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey, room for one more? I would love the chance to play a Necromancer. Maybe one to provide a little insight into what is going on?

Basic concept would be a scholar on the studies of Life and Death, with an interest in prevention and treatment of ailments through judicious use of necromantic energies. Naturally, much of his field is focused upon the reanimation of dead tissue and the study of the undead.

I will have a draft sheet posted here by the end of the day, just in case. Thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright.


----------



## TheOmnibusDriver (Nov 24, 2011)

Splendid - I may have to wrap up final details and check all of my math tomorrow (pending a general air of approval, of course), but I will update this post as the process comes along.

[sblock=Dr. Horace Yarrow]
[sblock=Game Info]Race: Human
Class: Wizard (Necromancer)
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Infernal
Deity: None[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 13 (+1)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 17 (+3)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 10 (+0)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]HP: 7 = [1d6=6] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 11 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: -1 = -1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 10 = 10 – 1 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (WIS)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]Mwk Lancet (Dagger) (melee): +0 = +0 (BAB) -1 (STR) +1 (MWK) / DMG = 1d4-1 (P or S), CRIT 19-20/x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]* +2 Intelligence
* Medium size
* 30 ft. speed
* 1 bonus feat
* 1 bonus skill rank per level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]*Arcane Bond*
Bonded Lancet. Allows casting of one bonus spell per day. The spell cannot be of an opposition school, and cannot be modified by metamagic feats. Casting a spell without the weapon wielding requires a DC 20 + spell level concentration check, or else the spell will be lost.

*Arcane School*
Specialty School: Necromancy.
Opposition Schools: Conjuration, Evocation.

1 additional necromancy spell of each level (1st - 9th) may be prepared and cast per day. Conjuration and evocation spells require two spell slots of their level to prepare, and there is a -4 penalty against creating items that require spells from these schools.

In addition, the following powers are granted...

_Power over Undead (Su)_: Receive Turn Undead as a bonus feat. This ability can be used 6/day, Will save DC 10.

_Grave Touch (Sp)_: Can make a melee touch attack that causes a creature to become shaken for 1 round 6/day. If a shaken creature has fewer HD than your wizard level, it becomes frightened for one round. 

*Cantrips*
3 0-level spells can be prepared and cast per day. The spells are not expended upon casting, and can be recast.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]Feats:
Human: Combat Casting
Wizard School: Turn Undead
Wizard 1: Scribe Scroll
Level 1: Spell Focus (necromancy)

Traits:
a) Caretaker
* Father was a physician, often helped with basic patient care.
b) Anatomist
* Trained as a physician and surgeon, with a later focus on necromancy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]Skill Ranks: 06 = [02 (class) + 03 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (race) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise()          +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               -01    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+07 =  Craft:alchemy()     +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly()               +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =  Heal                +01    +01   +3  +01        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+07 =  Know:Arcana^()      +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeon^()     +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^() +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^()   +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^()     +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^()       +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Nature^()      +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^()    +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^()      +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Religion^()    +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^()      +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^():_____ +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+07 =  Spellcraft^()       +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                -01    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]TO BE COMPLETED[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]TO BE COMPLETED[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]TO BE COMPLETED[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]TO BE COMPLETED[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 24, 2011)

There are no Knowledge (Anatomy) or (Undead) skills. Those are simply Heal and Knowledge (Religion).


----------



## TheOmnibusDriver (Nov 24, 2011)

Right, I was shooting for fields more specific and appropriate for the character's background and training, since Knowledge (religion) wouldn't quite fit. I'll get them switched over, regardless.


----------



## TheOmnibusDriver (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah, question - I intend on taking a bonded item instead of a familiar, specifically a dagger. Bonded items automatically start as masterwork - would this be an issue? I highly doubt that I will be doing much stabbing if I can help it, but I could pick another type of item if need be. I'm just fond of ornate daggers.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 25, 2011)

For the arcane bond class feature it probably makes sense to allow an exception. In fact, it is probably preferable to having a familiar.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 27, 2011)

When I originally posted this game, I did it with the tag " Tentatively? " . I feel that the sentiment behind that is beginning to kick in... My enthusiasm for certain ideas waxes and wanes rather quickly, and I think a game that is basically stuck on one very specific style of gameplay would be too big of a slog for play-by-post. 

I apologize. If I propose another game at a later time, I will be sure to give you guys extra consideration for playing it.


----------



## TheOmnibusDriver (Nov 27, 2011)

Duly noted - thanks for your consideration, and best of luck with your future games. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Nov 28, 2011)

appologies for the super late response ill get my stuff fixed asap just have to wait for my room mate to wake up and give me back access to my books


----------



## Damage Inc. (Nov 28, 2011)

Ruik sadly this game has fizzled, not 100% sure as to why but it has and the OP has posted another game if your interested based in Eberron with the PF rule set.


----------

